# ac is broken



## K9_girl1994 (Nov 6, 2008)

My sisters and I are having problems with keeping our room at a good temperature. Our room is upstairs in an attic type thing. Our mom cannot get another ac until about 2 weeks, because of financial issues.The problem right now that we are facing is that are visiting family members tomorow for a party and are sleeping over. This is not something me and my sisters want to do but we have no choice. Tomorow is supposed to be partly sunny and high 76 fahrenheit. It is very streesful because I know it will get hotter upstairs in our room. We have a fan that we run pointing away from the hedgehogs cages and it keeps the upstairs cool enough. But if we run the fan during the day we wil have no way of turning the fan off at night time and we wont have away to monitor the temperature. We have blue ice pack things that we could use but I dont want them to cool down the hedgehog cage too much. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I would take em with me just to be safe but thats just me  
Someone here should be able to help.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

In all honesty, you'll read here that you're not supposed to leave your hedgie unattended for a full day/overnight like that. So many things could happen, and especially now. You have no way of checking the temperatures. If it gets too hot, hedgies can go into a state of estivation or aestivation, which isn't as fatal as hibernation, but it's still really bad for them. 

Like Larry said, I'd take hedgie with you. Go out and buy a decent size rubbermaid for a temporary cage if you have to. At least you can monitor the temperature often. 

If you can't take them with you, do you know any friends who would be willing to take your hedgie to look after? I seriously do not recommend leaving hedgie alone in an uncontrollable environment, unless you really want to risk health issues.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Immortalia said:


> In all honesty, you'll read here that you're not supposed to leave your hedgie unattended for a full day/overnight like that. So many things could happen, and especially now. You have no way of checking the temperatures. If it gets too hot, hedgies can go into a state of estivation or aestivation, which isn't as fatal as hibernation, but it's still really bad for them.
> 
> Like Larry said, I'd take hedgie with you. Go out and buy a decent size rubbermaid for a temporary cage if you have to. At least you can monitor the temperature often.
> 
> If you can't take them with you, do you know any friends who would be willing to take your hedgie to look after? I seriously do not recommend leaving hedgie alone in an uncontrollable environment, unless you really want to risk health issues.


A sterlite 106 quart/100litter goes for about $10-14 bucks and is available almost anywhere Wal-mart,Target,Kmart,Dollar General,Big lots ETC.


----------



## K9_girl1994 (Nov 6, 2008)

We are not going to sleep over but we are going to the party for a few hours. And come home for the night. I am so happy becasue we took the hedgies with us one time when we had to go on a trip that was 2 hours a way from our house to my aunts 'other' house. It was cold there and we had to keep them at the right temperature and people tried opening windows and my hedgehog got all stressed out.


----------



## K9_girl1994 (Nov 6, 2008)

We still had an awesome time. Our cousins spent the night at our house and we had a barbecue today. It was cool.  Instead of sleeping over in the future they can come to our house for sleep overs! Thanks everyone for all the replies!


----------

